# How Often Do You Use Your To Do Button?



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

How Often Do You Use Your To Do Button (LIST>Yellow)?

Consider all the ways you might be using your To Do Button:
+ Check for recording conflicts 
+ See if I will have a free tuner 
+ Check the Prioritizer 
+ Set up a Manual Recording 
+ Double check the Padding (start early or stop later)
+ Remove an episode I don't want to see (or see again)

Please take the poll and the companion poll:

How Do You Use The To Do Button?

Page 20 and again on page 21 of both the old HR20 Manual and the new HR21 Manual cleary state that you can get to the To Do Button by pressing LIST>YELLOW.

page 20: _"...the To Do List (press LIST, then YELLOW)..."_
page 21: _"Press LIST, then press YELLOW to display the To Do List."_

To reach the To Do List, try these key sequences:

MENU>Down>Down>Down>SELECT>SELECT
-or-
MENU>Down>Down>SELECT>SELECT

The question now is this:

_Why doesn't DIRECTV use one line of the new List Options Menu (old To Do Button) to just offer To Do as an option instead of taking two lines to say To Do is not there?_

This is not the first time DIRECTV has made some decisions that were not very popular with users:

2% Preferred the Guide Button Not to be the Guide Button

8% Preferred Slow Menus (Animations)

35% Never Want to Toggel Closed Captioing On/Off

- Craig


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Quite a bit. I'd say at least once or twice a day or more (depending on how much tv I'm watching) for the top three reasons in the poll on the other to do list thread.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm a daily To Doer.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Since the HR20 recording scheduler has become more reliable, I find myself checking TODO less often. Used to be daily, now only a couple of times a week for me, which is comparable to how often I used it on my HR10's.

I actually check HISTORY more than TODO, to see if last night's recordings were uneventful, since the TODO list can change at the last minute, even if I checked it earlier and all was well. /steve


----------



## jfm (Nov 29, 2006)

With the late guide changes to NHL CI HD games, I end up checking the To Do very often.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

I check it at least 10x a day I am constantly checking it when it was LIST----->YELLOW BUTTON.
With the new guide menus it takes to long to get to the TODO LIST so maybe I am checking it once a day


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

at least every friday.. like to see if any new episodes will be on...


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

So far half of us use the To Do Button at least daily.

Less than 20% of us use the To Do Button Rarely or Never.

- Craig


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Considering the number of DVRs I have, I hit the "To Do Button" at least daily on at least one DVR, especially considering the whole group of things I get easy access to. 

Happy New Year!
Tom


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Considering the number of DVRs I have, I hit the "To Do Button" at least daily on at least one DVR, especially considering the whole group of things I get easy access to.
> 
> Happy New Year!
> Tom


The To Do Button is the also first thing I check on each receiver.

- Craig


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I use TO DO all the time. I treat it like a customized TV Guide to tell me what my list will look like in the coming days.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Considering the number of DVRs I have, I hit the "To Do Button" at least daily on at least one DVR, especially considering the whole group of things I get easy access to.
> 
> Happy New Year!
> Tom


I hit it more per unit because of the multiple units. Balancing the units is important from a disk usage and conflict basis, so I am often checking what is recording where.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

In the 7 or so years I've had a D* DVR, I've probably looked at the todo list less than 25 times total.

I picked rarely.


----------



## boltjames (Sep 3, 2006)

Wait a minute. Is this TDB? 

BJ


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

At least once a day, before the writers strike, twice a day.


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

I've never had the pleasure.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I use TO DO all the time. I treat it like a customized TV Guide to tell me what my list will look like in the coming days.





tonyd79 said:


> I hit it more per unit because of the multiple units. Balancing the units is important from a disk usage and conflict basis, so I am often checking what is recording where.


Ditto and ditto.

I thought we were the only ones who viewed it as our personalized TV Guide!

How often have you clicked the To Do Button and caught a conflict coming up that night just in time?

I have wondered if some people who say they have missed shows if with just a click could have solved some of those problems before they ever happened.

- Craig


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

heisman said:


> I've never had the pleasure.


Do you have an HR20 or HR21?

- Craig


----------



## shelland (Jul 10, 2007)

I have to admit I didn't even know there was such a thing. But then, I don't record much on my HR20. Our primary viewing TV still has an HR10-250, so I don't do a lot of recording (or even viewing) on the HR20. I plan on inquiring about another upgrade in the near future, so will get more into the features once we have one on our primary TV.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

shelland said:


> I have to admit I didn't even know there was such a thing. But then, I don't record much on my HR20. Our primary viewing TV still has an HR10-250, so I don't do a lot of recording (or even viewing) on the HR20. I plan on inquiring about another upgrade in the near future, so will get more into the features once we have one on our primary TV.


There are dozens of other hidden gems here:

*144 Undocumented HD DVR PLUS Tips & Tricks*

- Craig


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

I check it a few (or more) times each day.

It's a security blanket.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

shelland said:


> I have to admit I didn't even know there was such a thing. But then, I don't record much on my HR20. Our primary viewing TV still has an HR10-250, so I don't do a lot of recording (or even viewing) on the HR20.


Doesn't the HR10-250 have a todo list too?


----------



## shelland (Jul 10, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Doesn't the HR10-250 have a todo list too?


Yes it does - it's pretty rare that I've ever checked it in the 2 years I've had it. (maybe because the issues with recordings have been slim to none)


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes, the HR10-250's todo list is very easily reached, albeit via a undocumented shortcut: DIRECTV, 2. (IIRC, there are 8 numbered shortcuts.)

Happy New Year!
Tom


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Yes, the HR10-250's todo list is very easily reached, albeit via a undocumented shortcut: DIRECTV, 2. (IIRC, there are 8 numbered shortcuts.)
> 
> Happy New Year!
> Tom


What are the other shortcuts?

- Craig


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> What are the other shortcuts?
> 
> - Craig


MENU > 1 = Season Pass Manager (PPTR option #5)
MENU > 2 = To Do List (PPTR #6)
MENU > 3 = Wishlists (PPTR #2)
MENU > 4 = Search By Title (PPTR #1)
MENU > 5 = Browse by Channel (PPTR #4, then option 2)
MENU > 6 = Browse by Time (PPTR #4, then option 1)
MENU > 7 = Record Time/Channel (PPTR #4, then option 3)
MENU > 8 = Suggestions (PPTR #6)

It turns out all of the shortcuts are to options on the "Pick Program to Record" menu, which is an option on the main menu.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Drew2k said:



> MENU > 1 = Season Pass Manager (PPTR option #5)
> MENU > 2 = To Do List (PPTR #6)
> MENU > 3 = Wishlists (PPTR #2)
> MENU > 4 = Search By Title (PPTR #1)
> ...


Drew and others,

Would you like to see something like this for the HR20?

What would you want as your hotlinks?

- Craig

_Check out the results in the companion poll: How Do You Use The To Do Button? _


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Off the top of my head, I'd probably like to see "menu-0... menu-9" assigned to the following, in no particular order.

Search by Title
Search by Keyword
List by Title
List by Date
ToDo
History
Prioritizer
Favorites
CC Toggle
Setup

If "menu" can't be the trigger for technical reasons, than some other combination, like "enter-0", would work as well.

I also think we should modify the current Wish List request:

*"Provide numeric hot links in setup menus for faster menu navigation"*

to read more like this one:

*"Create a set of "Menu-0, Menu-1... Menu-9" shortcuts to the following functions..."*

Just my .02. /steve


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

At a minimum, I would love to have shortcuts for the following:

To Do List
Prioritizer
Recent Searches
History

I can live with a MENU/# combination or any other key combination that achieves reaching the targeted item in two keystrokes...


----------



## kjnorman (Jul 5, 2007)

I wish there was an easier way to get to the prioritizer that LIST YELLOW DOWN DOWN DOWN DOWN (is this enough downs?) SELECT.

My wife hates this and I get no end of grief having migrated her away from a HR10-250 to a HR21-700.

I voted daily.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Steve said:


> Off the top of my head, I'd probably like to see "menu-0... menu-9" assigned to the following, in no particular order.
> 
> Search by Title
> Search by Keyword
> ...


Steve,

I would keep them separate. The Menu - # would be effectively a number on each item in the Menu list. Which I would love.

Without going to far into CE-land... Even more so, I would like Yellow - # to work there as well. 

-Craig


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> I would keep them separate. The Menu - # would be effectively a number on each item in the Menu list. Which I would love.


So I guess then it would have to be one or the other, but not both, unless DirecTV used something like "Enter-0, Enter-1..." to simulate the DirecTivo/HR10 shortcut functionality? The original request takes "Menu" out of play for this. /steve


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Steve said:


> So I guess then it would have to be one or the other, but not both, unless DirecTV used something like "Enter-0, Enter-1..." to simulate the DirecTivo/HR10 shortcut functionality? The original request takes "Menu" out of play for this. /steve


I have been thinking for several hours and can't come up with a way around it.

- Craig


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> I have been thinking for several hours and can't come up with a way around it.
> 
> - Craig


I'll run a poll and see if there's a consensus, one way or the other. /steve

EDIT: Poll is up here.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Steve said:


> I'll run a poll and see if there's a consensus, one way or the other. /steve
> 
> EDIT: Poll is up here.


Great poll!

Did you see the top vote getter?

The To Do Button is #1 is early bidding!

#2 is the Prioritizer (that is on the To Do button as well!)

For all you poll fans out there, don't miss the:

How Do You Use The To Do Button?

- Craig


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Two thirds of us use the To Do Button every day.

That's a pretty important little button!

- Craig


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Has everyone voted in the other poll:

How Do You Use The To Do Button?

- Craig


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> Two thirds of us use the To Do Button every day.
> 
> That's a pretty important little button!
> 
> - Craig


Yep, It's driving me nuts.. have to pretty much back out of "List" altogether to get to "Todo" to see what's on tonight


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

The DVR has a "ToDo" section?

Kidding. Rarely use it though.


----------



## vankai (Jan 22, 2007)

houskamp said:


> Yep, It's driving me nuts.. have to pretty much back out of "List" altogether to get to "Todo" to see what's on tonight


I've been successful with talking my wife out of her desire to roll back to the national release just for the todo access alone. I believe this is due to writers strike and the lack of first run programming, thus less recording on a nightly basis. Plus I've been hogging the tv's with football.

I thank all who have kept the todo topic alive, as I believe quick and easy access to programs to be recorded as related to recorded programs is more important to the masses than what the consultants tried to pass by us......IMHO

If the NR goes out as it is now, I'm gonna get my popcorn ready.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

vankai said:


> I've been successful with talking my wife out of her desire to roll back to the national release just for the todo access alone. I believe this is due to writers strike and the lack of first run programming, thus less recording on a nightly basis. Plus I've been hogging the tv's with football.
> 
> I thank all who have kept the todo topic alive, as I believe quick and easy access to programs to be recorded as related to recorded programs is more important to the masses than what the consultants tried to pass by us......IMHO
> 
> If the NR goes out as it is now, I'm gonna get my popcorn ready.


It will be quite the show...

Please take the companion poll if you haven't yet:

How Do You Use The To Do Button?

- Craig


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Once you get the new national release, you will understand why we did this poll:

HR20-700 0x1EA Issues / Discussion

Your To Do Button is about to go. Sorry.

- Craig


----------



## nikescream (Sep 3, 2007)

I need to visit this board more often....The latest update does indeed add steps to reach such an important screen which is counterintuitive.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Join the fight to save To Do!

Right click on the Avatar below you want to use and choose Save Picture As:















































Click here to change your Avatar

Click the Browse button next to the prompt _Upload Image From Your Computer:_
Click on the file you saved.
Click Open > Save Changes

Welcome to the Save To Do Coalition!

We meet each week right after It's All Geek To Me. 

Now everyone together, "We shall overcome, We shall overcome, We shall overcome some day!"

- Craig


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> Join the fight to save To Do!
> 
> Right click on the Avatar below you want to use and choose Save Picture As:
> 
> ...


Maybe they can bring back Pinky and allow you to click on that for ToDo.
That would be a cool avatar.

Great job, Craig.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Much less now that it's buried. And I've missed at least one show because of it.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Sirshagg said:


> Much less now that it's buried. And I've missed at least one show because of it.


You forget how important it is to check that when it is gone...

- Craig


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

I said it earlier in the thread but it may be too far back now to show up...

Please take the other poll on this as well:

How Do You Use The To Do Button?

- Craig


----------



## WashDCHR20 (Apr 11, 2007)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> I said it earlier in the thread but it may be too far back now to show up...
> 
> Please take the other poll on this as well:
> 
> ...


Not following the CE releases very religiously, I didn't understand the importance of the ToDo poll when I took it, but now I do - having read about the national release (which hasn't reached the Northern Virginia area yet).


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

I didn't even know it existed until I pressed it by accident one day

Now, I check it 2-3 times a week to re-order my prioritizer (sp?)


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

DawgLink said:


> I didn't even know it existed until I pressed it by accident one day
> 
> Now, I check it 2-3 times a week to re-order my prioritizer (sp?)


You will still be able to check it via Menu, Manage Recordings, TODO. It's just that now it will now take 4-6 clicks to get there, depending on whether DOD and/or MUSIC & PHOTOS are options on your MENU list. PRIORITIZER is also an option on the new Manage Recordings menu, so if that's where you intend to ultimately go, it's actually a similar amount of clicks to getting there via the old TODO work-around. /steve


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> You forget how important it is to check that when it is gone...
> 
> - Craig


I don't really forget - it's just so much of a PITA now that I just don't.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Steve said:


> You will still be able to check it via Menu, Manage Recordings, TODO. It's just that now it will now take 4-6 clicks to get there, depending on whether DOD and/or MUSIC & PHOTOS are options on your MENU list. PRIORITIZER is also an option on the new Manage Recordings menu, so if that's where you intend to ultimately go, it's actually a similar amount of clicks to getting there via the old TODO work-around. /steve


in what universe does 6 = 2 ????


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Sirshagg said:


> in what universe does 6 = 2 ????


Using the old YELLOW TODO button, it takes 6 clicks to open the PRIORITIZER. I was responding to what *Dawglink *said he used TODO 2-3 times a week for.  And guess what, in the POLL we ran on which express shortcuts were most important, PRIORITIZER got 34 votes, second only to 38 for TODO. /steve


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I am kind of surprised that they still made this change given the overwhenling polls against it and the fact that they allege that they read and care what goes on here.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Lee L said:


> I am kind of surprised that they still made this change given the overwhelming polls against it and the fact that they allege that they read and care what goes on here.


No one can make sense of this.

Where you here when they made the menus and Guide go more slowly? I am not making that up. They honestly purposely made the Guide go slower. As you might guess we hated it:

Animations Poll

More incredible was when they programmed the Guide Button to not be the Guide Button. 2% thought that was fun:

Guide Button Poll

Do you see a pattern here?

- Craig


----------



## Xaa (Nov 17, 2005)

Hey Craig,

I appreciate your passion on this issue and in spirit we're on the same side. I prefer a shortcut to get to To Do.

Your avatar campaign though is kind of a misnomer. Wouldn't it be better stated as "Bring Back To Do Shortcut" or "Bring Back List>>Yellow" or something that actually means what you want?

I appreciate you fighting the fight (and everything you've done to make my HR20 experience better), but noise just for noise sake may not be the best approach. Measure and control your message so you don't dilute it.

JMHO.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

spartanstew said:


> In the 7 or so years I've had a D* DVR, I've probably looked at the todo list less than 25 times total.
> 
> I picked rarely.


you must not have had the 'modified season pass error' on the hdtivos


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Xaa said:


> I appreciate you fighting the fight (and everything you've done to make my HR20 experience better), but noise just for noise sake may not be the best approach. Measure and control your message so you don't dilute it.
> 
> JMHO.


It is all about awareness. I am making up To-Do bracelets to hand out.


----------



## Xaa (Nov 17, 2005)

All it makes me aware of is that the issue must not be big enough on it's own if it has to be changed to something worse in the message.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Xaa said:


> Hey Craig,
> 
> I appreciate your passion on this issue and in spirit we're on the same side. I prefer a shortcut to get to To Do.
> 
> ...


Xaa,

On the old To Do Button (now Guide Options Menu), DIRECTV uses two lines to tell you that they have taken the To Do button away.

It would take 1 line to allow To Do as an option on that menu.

Think about that.

DIRECTV is spending twice as much time and space telling us we can't have To Do as what it would take to just let us have To Do.

Obviously taking To Do off of the To Do Button was not to save space.

Obviously DIRECTV knows that we would press the To Do Button to use To Do or they would not do the two line "Tip."

So why did DIRECTV do this to us?

- Craig


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

I rather have the active button as the ToDo. I must of use the active button 10x in the whole year.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

I'll agree with the majority here, save the quick 2-keypress To-Do!

That was one UI change I was NOT pleased with.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Well, there's a "Plan B". If you haven't already, you can vote for this recently added Wish List request, if you like it. 

*Optional "2-click" access to the following features: "Menu-1"=CC TOGGLE, "Menu-2"=CYCLE FAVORITES, "Menu-3"=TO DO LIST, "Menu-4"=PRIORITIZER, "Menu-5"=HISTORY, "Menu-6"=MANUAL RECORD, "Menu-7"=TITLE SEARCH, "Menu-8"=KEYWORD SEARCH, "Menu-9"=SAVED SEARCHES and "Menu-0"=SETUP.*


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> Xaa,
> 
> On the old To Do Button (now Guide Options Menu), DIRECTV uses two lines to tell you that they have taken the To Do button away.
> 
> ...


Craig, I don't think that Xaa is questioning why you're waging the campaign, or that Xaa is accepting what DIRECTV did without questioning. Instead, I believe he and Earl are each pointing out that your rallying cry, to "bring back To Do", is not the REAL issue.

"To Do" didn't go away. The feature to view the To Do list didn't go away - it's still there under the Manage Recordings option on the Quick menu.

Also, we never had a "To Do button". We had a YELLOW button that served different purposes in different features within the GUI, and in the Playlist, it was a SHORTCUT to the To Do List.

What DIRECTV did was change the purpose of the YELLOW button,  They didn't take away "To Do" - it's still there, so rallying behind "Bring Back To Do" is a false cry. Instead because DIRECTV took away the To Do Shortcut, so the real rallying cry should be to "*Bring Back a To Do Shortcut*".

I hate that we lost the shortcut to the To Do list but I love that we have the new Options menus raised by pressing the YELLOW button. This adds consistency and value to the GUI and makes it easier for new users to navigate and use the DVR, so asking for LIST > YELLOW to return as the shortcut to the To Do List is not going to happen. Asking for "a" shortcut to To Do is probably a more winnable fight ...


----------



## Xaa (Nov 17, 2005)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> Xaa,
> 
> On the old To Do Button (now Guide Options Menu), DIRECTV uses two lines to tell you that they have taken the To Do button away.
> 
> ...


What Drew said above.

Your response to what I wrote is as off target as your avatar. It doesn't address the issue. My gripe was what Drew wrote, there still is a ToDo. Hasn't gone anywhere. Your favorite path has just been closed. Did you miss the part where I said "we're on the same side"?

As to the rest of your post, I understand the desire for a shortcut, I'd like one too and I have no idea why DirecTv does anything. I'm just a consumer.

Now, care to respond to the actual post or to your misleading avatar? You can write about the issue so it should be able to stand on it's own without you implying that it is something that it is not.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Xaa said:


> ...Now, care to respond to the actual post or to your misleading avatar? You can write about the issue so it should be able to stand on it's own without you implying that it is something that it is not.


The full explaination of my request does not fit in an avatar.

I had a link in my signature explaining.

I have tweaked the wording and the color to match the avatar. Does this help?

- Craig

_Please take the other poll on this as well: __How Do You Use The To Do Button?_


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> The full explaination of my request does not fit in an avatar.
> 
> I had a link in my signature explaining.
> 
> ...


It is all about the picket line chant. It is a lot easier to shout "Bring Back To Do!!" then to shout "Bring the To-Do function back to a one or two click solution on the remote!!"


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

armophob said:


> It is all about the picket line chant. It is a lot easier to shout "Bring Back To Do!!" then to shout "Bring the To-Do function back to a one or two click solution on the remote!!"


*Bring Back*
*a To Do List*
*Shortcut!*​Done. Even looks like it will fit in an avatar's dimensions.


----------



## Xaa (Nov 17, 2005)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> The full explaination of my request does not fit in an avatar.
> 
> I had a link in my signature explaining.
> 
> ...


Do what you want. I surely don't buy your room explanation. Another user has "Bring Back Easy To Do." Something tells me you could squeeze it in.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I smell another poll coming "What is the best catchy slogan to represent the To-Do in the avatars?"


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Sirshagg said:


> in what universe does 6 = 2 ????


Love your avatar!

- Craig


----------



## Xaa (Nov 17, 2005)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> Love your avatar!
> 
> - Craig


See how easy it is to display an accurate message?


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

will the avatars make a difference and make them change their minds?


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

Upon reading this thread and software release notes for 0x1EA,it looks like D* made more steps to get to TO DO List,why would they do that.Two steps going to five thats insane IMHO it should be just one button push to get to TO DO List,I think that's how it worked on my old sd Tivo.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

mridan said:


> Upon reading this thread and software release notes for 0x1EA,it looks like D* made more steps to get to TO DO List,why would they do that.Two steps going to five thats insane IMHO it should be just one button push to get to TO DO List,I think that's how it worked on my old sd Tivo.


Unless you knew the "secret" menu shortcuts, it was a minimum of 8 clicks to get to TODO on the TiVo, starting with the MENU ("DirecTV") button. Menu-DOWN-DOWN-DOWN-SELECT-CHAN DOWN-SELECT. (On screen 2, you could hit "CHAN DOWN" to get to the bottom quickly).

I did a quick search here and at the TiVo community forum, and I saw no complaints about steps to access to TODO on the DirecTiVo's. /steve


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Steve said:


> Unless you knew the "secret" menu shortcuts, it was a minimum of 8 clicks to get to TODO on the TiVo, starting with the MENU ("DirecTV") button. Menu-DOWN-DOWN-DOWN-SELECT-CHAN DOWN-SELECT. (On screen 2, you could hit "CHAN DOWN" to get to the bottom quickly).
> 
> I did a quick search here and at the TiVo community forum, and I saw no complaints about steps to access to TODO on the DirecTiVo's. /steve


From my years spent there I can say with confidence that you saw no complaints about it because the TCF users knew to press MENU-2 to get to the To Do List.


----------



## Xaa (Nov 17, 2005)

Yep, TCF users knew but did Joe SixPack? Did he care? JSP is the target after all.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Xaa said:


> Yep, TCF users knew but did Joe SixPack? Did he care? JSP is the target after all.


JSP was not the reference point per Steve's post, though - it was the TCF users themselves. I believe he was trying to make the point that TiVo users weren't complaining about multi-click paths to the To Do List, so we HR20 customers are essentially in the same boat as them.

However, that is countered with the awareness that the shortcut for the To Do List is one of the first thing new TCF users learn. In other words, TCF users are not the proper sample to look at in regards to complaints about how many clicks it would take for DIRECTV users to accept the new location of To Do witin the menu structure ...

(Steve did also mention TiVo users here, but we don't have the most robust TiVo forum going.)


----------



## Xaa (Nov 17, 2005)

I agree with you on that point for sure. You wouldn't find complaints on TCF, I was just trying to take the conversation one level deeper.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Xaa said:


> I agree with you on that point for sure. You wouldn't find complaints on TCF, I was just trying to take the conversation one level deeper.


I always sensed you were deep Xaa ... or was that laid back? Your avatar tells a story ...


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> JSP was not the reference point per Steve's post, though - it was the TCF users themselves. I believe he was trying to make the point that TiVo users weren't complaining about multi-click paths to the To Do List, so we HR20 customers are essentially in the same boat as them.
> 
> However, that is countered with the awareness that the shortcut for the To Do List is one of the first thing new TCF users learn. In other words, TCF users are not the proper sample to look at in regards to complaints about how many clicks it would take for DIRECTV users to accept the new location of To Do witin the menu structure ...
> 
> (Steve did also mention TiVo users here, but we don't have the most robust TiVo forum going.)


Well not exactly true, in my case. I actually was a power user on those forums for years, being a TiVo user since '99, and didn't know about the shortcuts until the very end. Even after I learned them, I continued using the "longer" path to ToDo simply because I was used to it. Because I had less issues with missed recordings, I didn't frequent ToDo as much on the HR10. /steve


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Steve said:


> Well not exactly true, in my case. I actually was a power user on those forums for years, being a TiVo user since '99, and didn't know about the shortcuts until the very end. Even after I learned them, I continued using the "longer" path to ToDo simply because I was used to it. Because I had less issues with missed recordings, I didn't frequent ToDo as much on the HR10. /steve


My apologies, then Steve.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> My apologies, then Steve.


None required. I'm sure you're correct in assuming that a lot of TCF users knew about them, from the "backdoor codes" posts in the hacking forums. That's where I eventually found them. Puzzles me that TiVo didn't document these more prominently. Would have been nice to know about them from day one. /steve


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

newsposter said:


> will the avatars make a difference and make them change their minds?


We picketed for 8 months when they purposely made the menus and Guide go slow.

We picketed the broken Guide button for 9 months.

We picketed the 23 step Closed Captioning for 15 months.

All three were eventually fixed. Once the To Do button is removed from the national release you know the emails will start.

Here are links to some of those past fixes...

8% Preferred Slow Menus (Animations)

2% Preferred the Guide Button Not to be the Guide Button

35% Never Want to Toggel Closed Captioing On/Off

- Craig


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> Here are links to some of those past fixes...
> 
> 8% Preferred Slow Menus (Animations)


Actually, this one is more a placebo than a fix. Scrolling 12 GUIDE pages with animations "off" takes 19.8 seconds. With animations "on", it takes 18.6 seconds. /steve


----------



## Xaa (Nov 17, 2005)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> We picketed for 8 months when they purposely made the menus and Guide go slow.
> 
> We picketed the broken Guide button for 9 months.
> 
> ...


My son believes when he flops on the floor and kicks and screams that it has an affect when he eventually gets something he was going to get anyway.

The avatars, especially the overblown inaccurate ones will likely make no difference in the end Craig. You can accomplish your goal without kicking and screaming on the floor.

For your information, even though you're already aware, ToDo still exists and there was never a ToDo button.

The fact that a shortcut was there before gives me every reason to think that it will return when they circle back and assess the damage of what was sacrificed to accomplish menu continuity. I hope when that happens you don't give your silly, incorrect avatar too much credit.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Xaa said:


> ...The avatars, especially the overblown inaccurate ones will likely make no difference in the end Craig...


All this time and I can't reply using your name. I don't know it.

How about this change.

I added an Asterisk in the avatar and put an asterisk in front of the explaination link in the signature area.

That way, if anyone cares, they can look at the asterisk if they want and even click the link for the details.

How is that?

- Craig


----------



## treker (Oct 5, 2006)

I liked the "old" Yellow To Do button. I NEVER NEVER use close captioning or mess with audio settings once set up.
Two button presses for To Do list sure makes more sense than the new 5 button presses with To Do buried under Manage Recordings.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

treker said:


> I liked the "old" Yellow To Do button. I NEVER NEVER use close captioning or mess with audio settings once set up.
> Two button presses for To Do list sure makes more sense than the new 5 button presses with To Do buried under Manage Recordings.


In theory you're right, but have you timed it? Using the DirecTV remote, I can do it "blind" the new way. Old way I had to look down to find YELLOW. Takes me all of 2 seconds to get there. That's just me, though. I understand other's mileage may vary. /steve


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Steve said:


> In theory you're right, but have you timed it? Using the DirecTV remote, I can do it "blind" the new way. Old way I had to look down to find YELLOW. Takes me all of 2 seconds to get there. That's just me, though. /steve


Actualy yellow is easier to find in the dark tho


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Steve said:


> In theory you're right, but have you timed it? Using the DirecTV remote, I can do it "blind" the new way. Old way I had to look down to find YELLOW. Takes me all of 2 seconds to get there. That's just me, though. I understand other's mileage may vary. /steve


As you note, some may not think of To Do as something you would associate with your Recording Playlist.

So won't some think that Managing Recordings will be about, well, managing recordings? And never think that Managing Recordings is not about managing recordins but actually is about Recording Setup?

- Craig


----------



## Xaa (Nov 17, 2005)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> All this time and I can't reply using your name. I don't know it.
> 
> How about this change.
> 
> ...


I'm Bill. Big Bill to the ladies....

That's better, I still think you could make it reflect the real issue, but you've made your choice about that I suppose.

How would you feel if your buddy RS4 saw your avatar and started complaining all over TC that the DVR Plus Series doesn't have a To Do list and he learned that from you?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> As you note, some may not think of To Do as something you would associate with your Recording Playlist.
> 
> So won't some think that Managing Recordings will be about, well, managing recordings? And never think that Managing Recordings is not about managing recordins but actually is about Recording Setup?


I think we both agree that Managing Recordings is a misnomer. TiVo said it better with "Pick Programs To Record". I personally think should just be called "Recording Setup", since SEARCH is not part of it, as it is on the TiVo.

Or are you saying that the PLAYLIST should be found under "Manage Recordings" as well? That's actually how Verizon handles it. A general menu option for "recordings", both past and future, with submenus below it. I think DirecTV is following the TiVo separation of the playlist and recording scheulding aids because the precedent was set by the DirecTiVo's.

/steve


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

houskamp said:


> Actualy yellow is easier to find in the dark tho


But you still have to find it. That takes a second! :lol: I'm not nitpicking, but just if folks are gonna complain about 2 clicks vs. 6, I figure they must have an issue with the time it takes. I can honestly do it now in 2 seconds without a problem. And my reflexes are just average at best.

And if the issue is about Harmony macros, I understand. We've got a new Wish List request to cover that. /steve


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

newsposter said:


> will the avatars make a difference and make them change their minds?


Will a rubber bracelet cure testicle cancer?:lol:


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

The most frustrating thing is that we had polls and lengthy discussions on making the CC option much easier and in the end it was all for not. They took a well used function and buried it in the menu to bring another needed one out. 
The reason for the constant polls and avatars is to keep the idea alive that we are the voice of J6P out here.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Xaa said:


> ...How would you feel if your buddy RS4 saw your avatar and started complaining all over TC that the DVR Plus Series doesn't have a To Do list and he learned that from you?


I have often listed things I do not like about the HR20 both here and at TC. In fact I have listed the HR20 Missing Promised Features there.

Page 20 and again on page 21 of both the old HR20 Manual and the new HR21 Manual show that you can get to the To Do Button by pressing LIST>YELLOW.

page 20: the To Do List (press LIST, then YELLOW)

page 21: Press LIST, then press YELLOW to display the To Do List.

I hadn't thought about it but the To Do Button now becomes a missing promised feature.

I added it as the top item.

- Craig


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> Page 20 and again on page 21 of both the old HR20 Manual and the new HR21 Manual show that you can get to the To Do Button by pressing LIST>YELLOW.
> 
> I hadn't thought about it but the To Do Button now becomes a missing promised feature.
> 
> I added it as the top item.


I understand your displeasure that this feature it gone, even if I don't agree with you. 

By putting it back on the MPF list, newcomers to the HR20/21 reading this list will think the feature is missing, and that's not really the case, given the intentional changes to the UI.

The real new issue is that the manual needs to be revised. Just my .02. /steve


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> I have often listed things I do not like about the HR20 both here and at TC. In fact I have listed the HR20 Missing Promised Features there.
> 
> Page 20 and again on page 21 of both the old HR20 Manual and the new HR21 Manual show that you can get to the To Do Button by pressing LIST>YELLOW.
> 
> ...





Steve said:


> I understand your displeasure that this feature it gone, even if I don't agree with you.
> 
> By putting it back on the MPF list, newcomers to the HR20/21 reading this list will think the feature is missing, and that's not really the case, given the intentional changes to the UI.
> 
> The real new issue is that the manual needs to be revised. Just my .02. /steve


Steve, I have included the same explaination in the Missing Promised Features that I include in the OP here:

_To Do List Button
To reach the To Do List, try these key sequences:

MENU>Down>Down>Down>SELECT>SELECT
-or-
MENU>Down>Down>SELECT>SELECT _

- Craig


----------



## Xaa (Nov 17, 2005)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> I have often listed things I do not like about the HR20 both here and at TC. In fact I have listed the HR20 Missing Promised Features there.
> 
> Page 20 and again on page 21 of both the old HR20 Manual and the new HR21 Manual show that you can get to the To Do Button by pressing LIST>YELLOW.
> 
> ...


Ok, now answer the question. 

It was this:

"...How would you feel if your buddy RS4 saw your avatar and started complaining all over TC that the DVR Plus Series doesn't have a To Do list and he learned that from you? "

Would you feel he misinterpreted your avatar? Would you feel any responsibility about that misinterpretation?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> Steve, I have included the same explaination in the Missing Promised Features that I include in the OP here:
> 
> _To Do List Button
> To reach the To Do List, try these key sequences:
> ...


Understood. But the fact that an intentionally removed feature is now listed as "promised" will lead newcomers to both the HR20/21 and the MPF list to the wrong conclusion. That's all I'm trying to say.  /steve


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Xaa said:


> Ok, now answer the question.
> 
> It was this:
> 
> ...


Bill, if RS4 said that it would be true.

RS4 just quoted me yesterday. He does so fairly often and it is rarely positive.

The HR20 has made amazing improvements over the past year. I am the one who maintains the only list I know of like this:

→ Listing of Improvements to the HR20

I am also the one who maintains this list:

→ Missing Promised Features

In order to have credibillity when you praise the good, you have to also be honest about what needs to be improved. We are different people but you and I do that.

- Craig


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> Xaa said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, now answer the question.
> ...


Craig - Please re-read what Bill wrote. If RS4 said *there is no To Do List*, that is not true. If RS4 said t*here is no shortcut for the To Do List*, that would be true.


----------



## Xaa (Nov 17, 2005)

I think he meant it would be true that RS4 learned the inaccuracy from him.  That would be true, the idea that there is no To Do List would be as false as the idea that you need to bring back something that has not gone anywhere.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The reason why I posted this thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=115582


----------



## Kenwood (Sep 13, 2006)

Put back to the "To Do List" the way it was


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Kenwood said:


> Put back to the "To Do List" the way it was


The ToDo List is exactly the same as it was before.

Do you mean the menthod on how to get to it?
If so... isn't going to happen (they have been very clear about that, it is not going to be the yellow button from the MyPlaylist)


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Craig - Please re-read what Bill wrote. If RS4 said *there is no To Do List*, that is not true. If RS4 said t*here is no shortcut for the To Do List*, that would be true.


Oops. You are right!

- Craig


----------

